# Are these Gill Flukes? What should I do?



## kmacF30 (Jun 8, 2014)

Symptoms: 3 Dwarf Neon Rainbowfish and 2 Platys in my 29g at the surface gasping for air, Really swollen gills, also very red. I don't know what to do since all LFS's are closed an I don't even have aquarium salt to perform a salt dip. The onset of these symptoms were very sudden. 

Water Parameters: 

Ammonia: 0
Nitrate: 5
Nitrite: 0
PH: Around 6 ( I have acidic water but its been like that for almost a year, I was told not to mess around with PH buffers)
KH: 20mg/L
Hardness: 60mg/L

PLEASE SEE PICS!


----------



## kmacF30 (Jun 8, 2014)

Update: The rainbowfish pictured below isn't going to make it  She's starting to do back flips and we all know where that leads, unfortunately. This is happening really fast. Whats going on???


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

It looks like ammonia burns but with a pH of 6, any ammonia is ammonium. Did you mean nitr*I*te of 5 not nitr*A*te?


----------



## kmacF30 (Jun 8, 2014)

Flint said:


> It looks like ammonia burns but with a pH of 6, any ammonia is ammonium. Did you mean nitr*I*te of 5 not nitr*A*te?


Hi, No NitrAte is 5, Nitrite is 0. Two mmore fish seem affected now 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well all those fish like hard water so it could be from the water. My brother had platys in a ph of 5 or 6 and their gills would get like that. What type of filter do you have? Also what is your temp?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kmacF30 (Jun 8, 2014)

tankman12 said:


> Well all those fish like hard water so it could be from the water. My brother had platys in a ph of 5 or 6 and their gills would get like that. What type of filter do you have? Also what is your temp?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hi, I have a 70 Gallon Marineland hang on filter, with two carbon inserts and something called "Bio-chem zorb' made by API. I bought it about 3 months ago due to a strange smell I got from both my aquariums. 

My temperature is 76.6 Degrees F. 

I have observed some more strange behavior. On of my Gourami's is spinning in circles occasionally, sort of like a dog trying to catch its tail. ALSO, another one of my gourami's is developing some discolored scales on its forehead.... This is SO WEIRD.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Can you post as many pics as you can, of all the fish with problems? It sounds like there is a lot of different stuff going on. Pics will help a lot. Any changes? Any additions? Anything different (tank wise)?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kmacF30 (Jun 8, 2014)

tankman12 said:


> Can you post as many pics as you can, of all the fish with problems? It sounds like there is a lot of different stuff going on. Pics will help a lot. Any changes? Any additions? Anything different (tank wise)?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_





The only thing different I can think of is a slight algae bloom resulting in slightly cloudly water. I know green water can deplete oxygen, but mine if barely green, plus I have a UV sterilizer that would take care of that.

The only newer addition is the gold gourami I got about 2 months ago, but he never had the scale discoloration I am about to show you.

Another Platy with swollen gills








Dwarf gourami with raised scales on forehead








Gold Gourami spinning around








Discoloration on gold gourami forehead








Platy with swollen gills, today they are worse








Another rainbowfish with inflamed gills


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

The gold gourami looks like maybe internal parasites or sbd. The bumblebee looks normal. Does the dwarf look like pineconing scales, but on the head? Also do you put any aquarium salt in your water? Cuz you should for the livebearers and it helps prevent diseases.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kmacF30 (Jun 8, 2014)

tankman12 said:


> The gold gourami looks like maybe internal parasites or sbd. The bumblebee looks normal. Does the dwarf look like pineconing scales, but on the head? Also do you put any aquarium salt in your water? Cuz you should for the livebearers and it helps prevent diseases.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


There's no pine-coning at all. I don't use salt because of the cories. Could I do salt bath or would I want to set up a quarantine tank for the affected fish and add salt to the water? Would there be any harm trying a few dosages of melafix just in case something bacterial is going on? What would I want to do about the gold gourami? Thanks for your replies!


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Im not there so i can see what Is actually going on. Im just giving you ideas i have. I wish someone else that knows more than me would reply. Cuz diseases arent my thing. But i will tell you what i know. Api aquarium salt you can just throw it in the main tank. I would overdose a little bit, in this case. Melafix cant hurt so ya throw some in. So the gold gourami is swimming in circles huh? Does it twitch at all? Or scratch? Does it look bloated or thin? I dont think it is bloated from the pic, but like i said im not there so i dont know 100%.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Without knowing the nature of the ailment I would hold off on the melafix. Also I would not overdose the salt ,if I was to add any I would only go with a half dose for the same reasons you mentioned.Some of the more sensitive fish and plants may not take kindly to higher salt dosages. A water change may be in order, if you cannot get to the Local Fish Store, then a half dose of aquarium salt.

I would take in a fish or a recently deceased one for a scraping,this would confirm flukes if they are present. If flukes are the malady then preaziquantril or prazi-pro may be the course of action.


----------



## kmacF30 (Jun 8, 2014)

badxgillen said:


> Without knowing the nature of the ailment I would hold off on the melafix. Also I would not overdose the salt ,if I was to add any I would only go with a half dose for the same reasons you mentioned.Some of the more sensitive fish and plants may not take kindly to higher salt dosages. A water change may be in order, if you cannot get to the Local Fish Store, then a half dose of aquarium salt.
> 
> I would take in a fish or a recently deceased one for a scraping,this would confirm flukes if they are present. If flukes are the malady then preaziquantril or prazi-pro may be the course of action.


Thanks so much. Yesterday I actually held off on the salt and decided to do a 50-60% water change. I also added slightly more seachem Prime. That rainbowfish I thought was not going to make it through the night is still hanging in there, but it continues to swim like its drunk. The gold Gourami is acting even stranger today still chasing its tail fin, occasionally even flipping on its side. Its gills look fine however... Out of 4 platies the blue wag which was in terrible shape yesterday (gasping for air, swollen gills) is actually swimming normally today, but its gills still look in rough shape. The other two platys are a little sluggish today, but no more gasping for air... The only fish that is constantly at the top is the bumble bee platy. 

I can't help but think maybe some contaminant made its way into the water? The only thing I could think of that may have changed is a glade plug in I placed about 2 feet away from the tank, but its on low and I can hardly smell it. If I do lose a fish, how do I scrape the gills for flukes? What should I be looking for? I'm a little squeamish :-(


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Could very well be a chemical contaminant, I would change the carbon or at least rinse it as this will help get rid if some residual chemicals. As far as the fish goes if you can call ahead of time and make sure some one who is available at the Local Fish Store who can look at your fish,they should know how to take a sample.Many chain pet stores will not offer this service but many local ones do.


----------

